# Looking for used Rims and Tires...



## Taiariol (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm looking for some used factory Nissan Sentra SE-R rims and tires. I have a Sentra 1.8 S (yea I know not the fastest of cars) but I would like to ditch the hub-caps and get some actual rims. I like the five spoke sentra rims that come with the type R and was wondering if anyone happened to be selling? I live in Northern California so if anyone in the Bay Area is looking to get rid of some factory rims I am SUPER interested (especially since my tires are just about done). If anyone can help me out I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks

OH and you can contact me via email: [email protected]

Thanks again.

Darren Taiariol


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

it's a se-r spec-v..not type r. try looking around ebay or posting a wanted ad in the for sale section


----------



## Taiariol (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I've tried ebay but was unable to find anything. I'll go ahead and drop a message in the for sale section, and thanks again!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

maybe look for a b15 chassis specific forum as well...i'm sure someone would love to sell you some


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

Good luck with that


----------

